# Distance between Tracks N scale ?



## fbradlaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Good afternoon to all!!

I am using the Woodland Scenics 2" risers for my layout. what distance do I need to maintain between the 2 tracks?

thanks brad


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No one answered, I found this.

NMRA standards for construction, 
Minimum distance between parallel tracks is 1 1/2".
Straight tracks in industrial areas may be 1 1/4" apart.
Minimum clearance from walls and other permanent fixtures shall be 2".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Those might only pertain to module setups.

Where are all you N scalers?????

Am I right on my measurements?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I read N from NMRA just a bit smaller, Ed ... see here ...

http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/files/standards/sandrp/pdf/s-8.pdf

TJ


----------

